# Can I register elf eared kids with ABGA ?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Can I register my half lamancha kids as 50%? Dad was a 100% DNA’s done. I didn’t plan on it but I really like how the twins here are growing. Currently 1 month old


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If they are boer cross..no. only kids from registered dairy with registered dairy can be registered


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

happybleats said:


> If they are boer cross..no. only kids from registered dairy with registered dairy can be registered


Oh no with ABGA I know the ADGA rules. I just cant find anything on the ABGA site about it


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With ABGA..IF dad is 100% boer, you can put Mom as Lamacha. They will register them at 50%. Since thats what they are.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> With ABGA..IF dad is 100% boer, you can put Mom as Lamacha. They will register them at 50%. Since thats what they are.


Awesome thank you! I couldnt seem to find any info on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Moers kiko boars said:


> With ABGA..IF dad is 100% boer, you can put Mom as Lamacha. They will register them at 50%. Since thats what they are.


 👍


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, you can register them as 50% Boer. I want to say a few years ago breed standards for Percentage does even changed, and you can even show them if they have elf ears! I'll have to ask my friend who I am pretty sure had elf ear % doe at our state fair ABGA show a few years ago.


----------

